# Crusty 52 Phantom



## rideahiggins (Jun 9, 2011)

I picked this up at a local auction yesterday, had to wait almost 3 hours for it to come up for auction. Now I have to decide what I want to do with it. Serial number is G3063**. I know it doesn't have the correct rims. Would they have originally been painted or chrome? Also I'm not sure about the rear rack, I thought the old ones were 6 or 9 hole racks. The key is busted off in the locking fork.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 9, 2011)

The rack is correct. Phantoms had 4 hole racks. The rims would have been chrome double knurled Schwinn S-2s. Have fun with it. Just needs a little chrome.


----------



## J.C. (Jun 9, 2011)

*Cool Bike.  1950*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 9, 2011)

I like it the way it sits -- the rear wheel looks like it might be a SCHWINN S-2 stamped chrome wheel with loads of surface rust -- the front looks like a drop center ( different profile ) from what I see -- 

I would re-grease the bearings add some tires & ride it -- I have been know to do just that -- everything looks correct -- if you were thinking of restoring it - it is MONEY to do that -- the better option would be to find a cleaner original bicycle that you would be happy to keep as purchased & sell of the other off -- I know this all too well because I killed my wallet on trying to put together a clean one -- it ended up costing twice if not more & it still didn't look right -- none of the patina matched -- so I sold it off & waited until I got one as complete as I could find in the condition I was happy with & I still have it & love it -- but I also have a couple super crusty like this that I love to ride like yours -- have fun with your new purchase -- ride vintage 

Here's a flickr link to my CRUSTY Red Phantom 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyclonecoaster/5126379562

& a friends Crusty Black Phantom he rode at last years Long Beach 26.2 mile Marathon 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyclonecoaster/5125758571/in/photostream/


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 11, 2011)

Make your rust bucket rider!  Or maybe part it out.  I hate to advise or condone the "parting" of bikes...but that one is surely a candidate for that as you'll never be able to bring it back to decent presentable shape.  Rusty riders are also very cool and if you could just go through all the bearings and axles etc and make it a 'rider' ... what a bitchin rusty ride that would be. 
As parts?  You'd probably make 4 or 5 dollars ( on a good day ) parting it out.  Take that money.........add 2-400 more to it....and buy a nice original that you wouldn't have to restore!
In other words, transform your junk to treasure.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 11, 2011)

My '53 crusty Red Phantom rider. As good a riding bicycle as anything in the world, past or present.


----------



## Old rim (Jun 12, 2011)

Great pics of great Bikes---Just one quick Note----How Tall is Cyclone ? His knees almost hit the Handle bars--


----------



## vincev (Jun 12, 2011)

I would use it as a crusty rider.I hate seeing any bike parted out.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 13, 2011)

Old rim said:


> Great pics of great Bikes---Just one quick Note----How Tall is Cyclone ? His knees almost hit the Handle bars--




Old rim -- If you are referring to the Flickr pics & the pic in front of the crusty Phantom -- that is actually Mark ( AKA Super Moderator ) here on the cabe -- not me -- those pre-war straight pull back cross brace bars are tough to ride if you are taller like Mark --


----------

